# Current theater



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I am building a house and thought I would post pictures of my current theater. after my house is built, then I will post pictures of my new theater. I don't have a dedicated theater room, but my living room is the theater. I appreciate any comments as I have always enjoyed viewing the theaters that others have posted on this site.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks about as good as a theater room... nice and cozy. Are you going to have a dedicated room in your house?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

No, but i am going to place all the gear in a closet and run the wire through the walls. Plus, I am going to add 10.4 with the rear surround in the ceiling and wiring for four subwoofers. I have read a lot of articles about using 4 subwoofers and the results that can be achieved. 
i am also going to wire for future surround formats requiring more speakers:jump: . Plus the presence speakers will be in-wall.


----------



## gyusher (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to use multiple subs. Center(1), Rear(1), Front (2) until I about went nuts trying to get it right. . . Finally I dropped the rear and center and finally one of the fronts where now it is only 1. I like it way better with one. . .Basically they were all the same so as to avoid any trouble and to keep it simple. Of course that was when my speaker builder friend was building them. . . Not near the problems with standing waves, phase problems or one canceling out the other one. One SVS Plus/2 works for me. You can not locate it in my room and the output can be 10 times what I need now. . .You can be sitting next to the sub and swear it is comming from across the room. . .

My room is not huge at 12x16 or so. Crossed at 80Hz the one sub works wonders. One sub done right does it for me. . .


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Good looking room. :clap: 

I ran two SVS PB12-Plus/2's for a short time. All I can say is "Damage".

Have fun running 4 subs. :holycow:


----------

